
Recurly, Senior Ruby Developer, Boulder or San Francisco - MeghanMunzel
You are a solid Engineer comfortable with Ruby and Rails. You&#x27;ve managed medium to large Rails projects. You turn complex business logic requirements into elegant and maintainable code.<p>You&#x27;ll be working on our Core team implementing complex business logic for things like Invoicing, Taxes, Proration, and Dunning.
Requirements<p>Experience developing and managing production Rails projects
Comfortable crafting and optimizing SQL queries
Experience working with open source, cloud-based web and mobile platforms
Self-motivated drive to build, launch and iterate on products under pressure<p>Nice to have
Familiarity with Sidekiq
Exposure to Agile&#x2F;​Scrum
Large-scale enterprise website experience
Experience building and maintaining versioned API&#x27;s
======
sleeptillseven
What approach do you use to tackle complexity and how do you ensure a sane
code base? Trailblazer? DDD methodology?

Just curious.

